# How to win the heart of a SJW girl?



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

question is in the title.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

adopt a ethopian child:laughing:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Wear a 'this is what a feminist looks like' t-shirt while marching in a Pride parade and dont forget to live a vegan lifestyle


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> question is in the title.


Throw midgets around, it will work


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Be open to hearing her ideas out. This guy I dated "despised SJW" and told me that right off the bat. BUT he was willing to discuss it with me, watch TED talks with me, and we ended up having really good conversations, as we were both open to each other's perspectives. We realized that we were actually very much on the same page in the end. Also, those conversations were sexy as fuck. I highly recommend getting freaky afterwards. 

"SJW girl" is not a strange creature. She's going to want to feel respected, heard, and like her opinions matter, just like every other person you'll date. Hopefully, she won't require that you agree with her on everything, as long as you're both okay with agreeing to disagree if your perspectives clash too much. But seriously, just get to know her for who she is, not who you _think_ she is.


----------



## Deanmachine (Jul 18, 2016)

Tell her you have a tumblr


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What's her personality like? What are her interests? Is her political view of the world so strong that it's the only thing you notice about her?

How are you even defining SJW in this instance? Some people throw that word around to mean anyone left of centre, whilst some have more specific ideas of what an SJW is.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Dye your armpits and pubes, shave your eyebrows and draw them back, wear a "so sorry" black shirt, tattoo yourself some chains on the wrists, eat female hormone pills, and vegan.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Recycle your trainers to save the rain forest. And apologise for being male. 

Also have sex with other guys and send her the video to prove that you are not homophobic.

And if you go on a date with her, get offended by everything around you and start blogging.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Pizza and heroin


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I see that this thread quickly turned into 'parody of SJW'. Oh, the interwebz.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

You guys don't get it, man. SJW girls are not different from regular girls, they just are really confused about some things. A cuck will dry them up like it would anyone else. The formula is always the same. If you want any girl the best thing you can do is be popular.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Amine said:


> You guys don't get it, man. SJW girls are not different from regular girls, they just are really confused about some things. A cuck will dry them up like it would anyone else. The formula is always the same. If you want any girl the best thing you can do is be popular.


Nah its not about popularity, its about social dominance.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

You should date her for who she is, not because of her political stance or opinions. To reject or date someone because of their strong opposing political stances is quite shallow. And honestly, if you're an Anti-SJW dating or seeing an SJW, you might bring up very interesting discussions. It allows you to see politics and social equality from a different, unusual perspective.

But even then, just date her because of her personality. I wouldn't reject someone just because they were an Anti-feminist or anti-SJW.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Be the stereotypical bad boy that their body wants but their mind despises. Then cut them off so they can complain about it later.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol 70% of the responses in this thread give or take are responding to a caricature of a human being at best, bitter "toxic masculinity" at worst. I'll take a girl who cares maybe a little too passionately about social issues and cares about things over any smug "anti-SJW" edgelord who blames his inability to connect with women on women rather than his own blatant disrespect for them. Like some girls can actually smell that shit. Then again, I'm gay, so, bias, maybe :wink:

Oh but there's anti-SJW girls too. But yeah. If you asked me to pick between someone who identified as SJW vs anti-SJW, I'd go with the SJW. But if you asked me to pick anyone, I'd go with the girl who doesn't use the SJW label and instead just cares about the issues....


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

kittenmogu said:


> Lol 70% of the responses in this thread give or take are responding to a caricature of a human being at best, bitter "toxic masculinity" at worst. I'll take a girl who cares maybe a little too passionately about social issues and cares about things over any smug "anti-SJW" edgelord who blames his inability to connect with women on women rather than his own blatant disrespect for them. Like some girls can actually smell that shit. Then again, I'm gay, so, bias, maybe :wink:
> 
> Oh but there's anti-SJW girls too. But yeah. If you asked me to pick between someone who identified as SJW vs anti-SJW, I'd go with the SJW. But if you asked me to pick anyone, I'd go with the girl who doesn't use the SJW label and instead just cares about the issues....


Its a dumb question, hence dumb answers.

There is no background, nothing to put it into context. 

Is she single/married
Work college/fellow student/works at a local shop OP visits
Does he already know her/do they have any rapport
How does she respond around him
WHats her body language like around him

Theres loads of things that could help. Basically what happened and where. Also if these things are covered, not only would some people possibly be more likely to give a decent answer. But the more detail and information, the less questions we have to ask.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Reality Check said:


> Its a dumb question, hence dumb answers.
> 
> There is no background, nothing to put it into context.
> 
> ...


Really? I was under the assumption that the title was asking about a type of person, not a *specific individual*. Surely when someone says "SJW girl" something comes to mind? But don't worry, people's responses convey plenty of what comes to mind for them.

I didn't realize that "SJW girl" as a label and being an individual are assumed to be exclusive anymore than "white" or "transgender" suppose a lack of individuality. But the label *does* describe a presumed passion for social issues, at times to what is seen as a fault. Therefore, I find the assumptions made in this thread quite puzzling and caricaturing, and more indicative of the writer's own bizarre beliefs than any actual reality.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

kittenmogu said:


> Really? I was under the assumption that the title was asking about a type of person, not a *specific individual*. Surely when someone says "SJW girl" something comes to mind? But don't worry, people's responses convey plenty of what comes to mind for them.
> 
> I didn't realize that "SJW girl" as a label and being an individual are assumed to be exclusive anymore than "white" or "transgender" suppose a lack of individuality. But the label *does* describe a presumed passion for social issues, at times to what is seen as a fault. Therefore, I find the assumptions made in this thread quite puzzling and caricaturing, and more indicative of the writer's own bizarre beliefs than any actual reality.


Even so, I dont think the SJW bit alone is that useful. If anything it would be a ashared interest, which yeah, is good for creating Rapport so there can be a two way conversation.

But personality Traits would be more useful, ie Is she hot and she knows it (in which case, dont stroke her ego), does she have low self esteem (compliment her and bring her up).

But the title is just to vague.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Reality Check said:


> Even so, I dont think the SJW bit alone is that useful. If anything it would be a ashared interest, which yeah, is good for creating Rapport so there can be a two way conversation.
> 
> But personality Traits would be more useful, ie Is she hot and she knows it (in which case, dont stroke her ego), does she have low self esteem (compliment her and bring her up).
> 
> But the title is just to vague.


Ok I'm gonna be real with you here, but I don't understand the whole things that some guys talk about as you are describing here. Do you actively seek out girls with low self-esteem so you can bring them up (although I promise you, self-esteem provided by another person is not real self-esteem, there's a reason the term starts with "self")? I don't understand the whole screening out girls based on their self-esteem. Is it because you aren't likely to have any "power" over girls with a lot of self-esteem? That you don't know what to offer her if you can't control or contribute to how she feels about herself? That a girl is more likely to like you or respond to you if you are the decider of how she feels about herself?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> @Tropes I think it would be more convenient to not have a term for it :happy:


Ofcourse, no term means no criticism, but with so much to be critical of that's not an option, which is why the only consistent term is a derogatory. The only way that's going to change is to have a consistent term for SJWs to identify as. I can criticize the crusades and the psychology of missionary work and still say Christianity, I don't need to call them Delusional Cannibals for symbolically eating the flash of Jesus, but I do need to be able to call them something, as do others, for the dialogue to happen. You either name it or it's naming happens without you.

Of the two conversations currently unfolding, in one you are seeking a term (Toxic masculinity), in the other denying the need for one (SJWs). You have to admit this is kind of funny.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> Be worldy.
> Be smart.
> 
> Have a great amazing credit score!!
> ...


So if I want people to start a fight with me, I should start a fight with people. Wow that's very smart ethics you got there. Basic human needs, very, very basic.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Tropes said:


> Of the two conversations currently unfolding, in one you are seeking a term (Toxic masculinity), in the other denying the need for one (SJWs). You have to admit this is kind of funny.


I don't really identify as the person having these conversations and making these claims. I guess that makes me a troll?

Well, the semantics convo I was slightly invested in. All I'm saying about SJWs is that _they_'re not going to provide a name as it would be against _their_ interests (and identity, really) to do so.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

If you are a white man you can't.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> I don't really identify as the person having these conversations and making these claims. I guess that makes me a troll?
> 
> Well, the semantics convo I was slightly invested in. All I'm saying about SJWs is that _they_'re not going to provide a name as it would be against _their_ interests (and identity, really) to do so.


Against their interests, yes, by why is it against their identity?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

(1) Be kind. Be kind. Be kind.

(2) Don't win her heart. Just do your thing.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Step 1: Sexually identify as an Apache helicopter.
Step 2: Create a Tumblr and post about made up, delusional stuff.
Step 3: Insult and verbally abuse people who refuse to put up with your bullshit and tell them to stop oppressing you.
Step 4: ...
Step 5: Profit?


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Tropes said:


> Against their interests, yes, by why is it against their identity?


Because they just identify as empathetic, intelligent human beings. From within they can only differentiate themselves by what they're not. Only if a group has an explicit reason to specifically define their boundaries and/or core (as to avoid intrusion of infidels or something) would they come up with a name that defines them. Is what I'm thinking. That's why I was surprised that some responses in this thread seemed to suggest (or I interpreted them that way) that SJWs actually to some extent identify as SJWs, to do so would mean that they are saying they're not really passionate about their causes at all.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> Because they just identify as empathetic, intelligent human beings. From within they can only differentiate themselves by what they're not. Only if a group has an explicit reason to specifically define their boundaries and/or core (as to avoid intrusion of infidels or something) would they come up with a name that defines them. Is what I'm thinking. That's why I was surprised that some responses in this thread seemed to suggest (or I interpreted them that way) that SJWs actually to some extent identify as SJWs, to do so would mean that they are saying they're not really passionate about their causes at all.


Interesting thoughts, though it seems to me the same can be applied to most groups sharing common beliefs. From the inside of most ideologies or religions they are simply righteous, they are the ones who understand the truth and others are sinful and ignorant, but they still form an identity around a naming of their choice. Likewise they have a very wide range of wording for infidel: racist, misogynist, close minded, etc, so they do self police against intrusion. I expect that unless a new term is found, at some point the term SJWs will change ownership, the wording itself isn't negative and the commonly accepted usage can be easily ignored or dismissed as a biased definition.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@Tropes Yes absolutely can be applied to most groups. And all the members of the subgroups, who from the outside may seem extremists, identify as members of a larger group. No one I'm sure identifies as a SJW with the negative connotations, so no one who "is" a SJW would give you, a SJW-name-caller, a name that you can call them by that would also satisfy your definition of them. Furthermore I don't see them adopting a name, any name, because it is just too convenient to be a social justice warrior and to be shielded from criticism by having the critics use a derogatory name, and any name that isn't self-appointed is derogatory.

I don't think we're winning any SJW hearts, btw :S... Oh, but you know what is a funny term: anti-SJW . What term do you identify with? The simply righteous ones?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> I don't really identify as the person having these conversations and making these claims. I guess that makes me a troll?


I could be misinterpreting, that's always a risk when you takes "Thanks" as a sign of agreement, but you seem to be backtracking from leaning in one direction to refocusing on a neutral position. Nothing wrong with that, a few of my own positions end up as somewhat anti-everyone and just leaning against whatever I find... Well, more annoying. But in the interest of honest trolling (Since that's taking a new meaning), if you don't mind, I'll chellange you to some blunt position taking:


When you read these two posts together:


strawberryLola said:


> Be worldy.
> Be smart.
> Be mindful.
> Be thoughtful.
> ...





strawberryLola said:


> Just another attempt to humiliate those who actually have empathy and a functioning _brain._


Do you see any irony in their combination?

Alternatively, is that treating others the way she'd like to be treated in the above statement? Is it open minded to assume the sources of different opinions have no mind to be open to? Would thoughtfulness or mindfulness have no role in reaching such conclusions and making the choices to express them? And if there is an irony, wouldn't the smart thing be to do is be aware of it?



Jamaia said:


> What term do you identify with? The simply righteous ones?


Well I used to identify as a lampshade...


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@Tropes I thanked her for answering my question. I'm very undiscriminating with thanks. I did note the conflict.

I identify as an ENTP. roud:


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

She ain't worth it but...

Say "I actually identify as a nonbinary demifemale", and dye your hair.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

It depends.

Are we talking about someone who disrespects you for things you cannot change such as your sexuality or your skin colour? Then she's not worth.
Are we talking about someone who is actually willing to discuss her ideas and ideals and accept that both your ideas may clash? Then do your thing.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't call her a "SJW girl". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

strawberryLola said:


> Not only is the term derogatory, it's obnoxious.
> 
> Just another attempt to humiliate those who actually have empathy and a functioning _brain._


You're conflating actual social progressives with fascists: You know the ones who are obsessed with trigger warnings, safe spaces, and microaggressions . . .

Wait! I think I get it. The OP wants to date this chick:


* *


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I would probably take a knife and stab myself a thousand times and toss myself into a vat of acid rather than get involved with an SJW.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

0 results found. 

Did you mean "How to _offend _the heart of a SJW girl" ? 

Page 1................... Page 99999999999999


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Have common sense.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

:d I am so glad people are taking this topic seriously ;D

This is fun xD


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Jawz said:


> I would probably take a knife and stab myself a thousand times and toss myself into a vat of acid rather than get involved with an SJW.


Id rather hammer a coupl eof nails into my penis personally. It seems more enjoyable than:

A) SJW Girl
B) Feminist (Id rather hammer nails into my penis on my own terms than have her do it)
C) Your idea

Of course I would have to get myself erect first so I can get the nails down my Japs eye.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ, why would you ever want to do that?

Cut your dick off to show solidarity. And don't speak, ever, because you will be oppressing someone if you do.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I wouldn't date any girl you guys don't deem a "SJW" probably.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Morfinyon said:


> I wouldn't date any girl you guys don't deem a "SJW" probably.


Aren't you gay?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Aren't you gay?


I'm pan.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

think of her as a person and not a dumb internet culture war label/caricature


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Ausserirdische said:


> ​So SJWs like Bioshock? They gained some respect from me now.


"_Would You Kindly_ check your privilege"


----------



## AndromedaCorporation (Apr 24, 2016)

Well the answer is you don't) Talked with one normal at first) Too narcissistic so don't expect nothing but egoism.So save yourself some time and forget about the idea.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

UplinkElite said:


> Well the answer is you don't) Talked with one normal at first) Too narcissistic so don't expect nothing but egoism.So save yourself some time and forget about the idea.


Narcissism is actually a good thing. It is impossible to run out of conversation. Just ask questions about them, then just listen and make positive observations. After all everyone's favourite topic is themselves.

I don't understand guys who say they didn't know what to say or they ran out of conversation. Use the Narcissism of a woman to your advantage.

Now before anyone comments on men being narcissistic too, I have never dated a man nor do I intend to, so that info is useless. However I'm sure this principle can be applied in reverse.


----------



## AndromedaCorporation (Apr 24, 2016)

Reality Check said:


> Narcissism is actually a good thing. It is impossible to run out of conversation. Just ask questions about them, then just listen and make positive observations. After all everyone's favourite topic is themselves.
> 
> I don't understand guys who say they didn't know what to say or they ran out of conversation. Use the Narcissism of a woman to your advantage.
> 
> Now before anyone comments on men being narcissistic too, I have never dated a man nor do I intend to, so that info is useless. However I'm sure this principle can be applied in reverse.


Well a healthy narcissism you mean))) Those SJW have it on epic lvl )) ...and it's not justified  but ok) if OP is masochist he might try to beat that ego into dirt first somehow)) Mb accidently spilling some crap on her first?) on the head probably better))) then apologies and wash her up ) Might even work


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

mhysa said:


> think of her as a person and not a dumb internet culture war label/caricature


While I'd be lying if I said I hadn't gotten a good laugh from a number of the sardonic responses, 
quoted for lucidity


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Wear a shining white armor.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Wear a shining white armor.


Do even SJW girls like White Knights?


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Reality Check said:


> Do even SJW girls like White Knights?


I wouldn't know lol


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> question is in the title.


hey dude, i can help you out here, pm me details, first off shave your pubic hair and get fat so your body starts producing estrogen and kills your male aggression and sexual desire, this worked for me and babes still throw themselves at me yeah I know you're going to say its because of my money but honestly we know chicks just use that as cover to live out life with a larger man.







Large and in charge cause im real with lots of layers top ten ranked worlds best pussy slayers.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

You guys are good with jokes 😰


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Tropes said:


> I could go on and on, but I am really just frustrated nobody took the bait.


I mostly wasn't interested in continuing a debate where the basic definition of the term was completely ignored in favor of attempting to question my character and assuming beliefs that I don't have based on his own interpretation of the term outside of its actual use and connotation. I didn't make the term, only referenced what it's used for. But yeah okay, I'm a raging misandrist apparently  Watch out, guys!!

Anyone else here want to take a term I'm using and interpret it to their last breath so that they may expose me for the man-hating beast I truly am? No? Ok. Glad to hear it. Sorry if I ruffled feathers or sent anyone into a flying rage or triggered something horrible.

I don't blame men for toxic masculinity, it's a condition cultivated by society and does not rest on the shoulders of individuals, especially not little boys. But you know, go ahead and assume I do? Like isn't that the problem of this thread, making assumptions about people? SJW making assumptions, people making assumptions about SJW, etc.

Disclaimer: just because a larger social forces are responsible for inducing a behavior in an individual doesn't mean I think it should go unchallenged in the individual.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@kittenmogu You said before that you think there's also toxic femininity. How'd you describe that?


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Jamaia said:


> @kittenmogu You said before that you think there's also toxic femininity. How'd you describe that?


? Where did I say that though? Like I actually combed through my own posts wondering if I somehow mentioned that I in fact believe this, but I didn't.

If you would like a discussion about the larger issue of rigid gender roles and ideas of masculinity or femininity I'd be happy to have it through PM. I realize my last post may have been inviting that discussion but I mostly wanted to clarify my intentions. I'm again, not happy with someone claiming that I meant something when I didn't (quote me where i said it if i somehow missed it) but at least you're not assuming my stance on the matter.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

kittenmogu said:


> ? Where did I say that though? Like I actually combed through my own posts wondering if I somehow mentioned that I in fact believe this, but I didn't.
> 
> If you would like a discussion about the larger issue of rigid gender roles and ideas of masculinity or femininity I'd be happy to have it through PM. I realize my last post may have been inviting that discussion but I mostly wanted to clarify my intentions. I'm again, not happy with someone claiming that I meant something when I didn't (quote me where i said it if i somehow missed it) but at least you're not assuming my stance on the matter.


Here I thought you meant also femininity can be toxic, because you said you're on the same page with IDontThinkSo (who was saying it's sexist to call only masculinity toxic) and you replied with saying you don't think only masculinity can be toxic:



IDontThinkSo said:


> Oh, masculinity in itself is fine but it can be toxic. Your sentence makes no semantic sense.
> 
> And so you insinuate that only masculinity is called toxic, for a reason. Yes, for the reason that they are sexist, and they is you.





kittenmogu said:


> Sorry, but we're on the same page. *Only you're making assumptions about what I'm implying*. I only say what I mean. I never said "only" masculinity is toxic. You can try to find the term "only" but I would not write that because *I don't think only masculinity can be toxic.* You would do well to respond to what I'm saying and *not put words in my mouth if you want to talk to me.*.


I mean, I don't know if it's necessarily sexist like he says it is, maybe it's true that only masculinity can be toxic and femininity can not, but at least calling both masculinity and femininity toxic would make "toxic masculinity" a non-sexist term.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Tropes said:


> So is this a "Would you date an SJW" thread yet?


Not yet... They will decide according to what they should do to win her heart. Meanwhile, I will wait for the "_how to win the mind of a SJW girl_" part.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Become a transtrender otherwise they will just hate you for being male.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Shahada said:


> *comes running into thread, panting and breathless with great post ideas* Dye your hair purple and be a bisexual vegan who gets triggered a lot lol! Did anyone make this hilarious joke yet?


make sure they know that you identify sexually as a trans genderfluid vegan peanut butter helicopterkin!!! LOL!!


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m not sure I’d like to date a SJW.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Put peanut butter on your ballsack and let your neighbours dog lick it off.

It may not win her heart, but its probably more enjoyable.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

kaleidoscope said:


> I see that this thread quickly turned into 'parody of SJW'. Oh, the interwebz.


I thought the SJW was already a parody of the left wing generic complains about life and "the system"


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like we're still in high demand. Good to know.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

strawberryLola said:


> Have a great amazing credit score!!


What? :laughing:


Why? Does this particular SJW work in a bank?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> But there's already a word for that mental condition, Psittacism.


How dare you insult @Drunk Parrot that way.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Chesire Tower said:


> What? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Why? Does this particular SJW work in a bank?


They majored in gender studies and someone has to pay the rent.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Tropes said:


> They majored in gender studies and someone has to pay the rent.


It really floored my mind that anyone considering dating someone actually thinks about this.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I just checked, my credit score is over 700. _waits for the SJW panties to start dropping_


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Chesire Tower said:


> It really floored my mind that anyone considering dating someone actually thinks about this.


Mortgage consultant have dates too. But, yea, my impression is that @strawberryLola was putting forth her own wants.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Chesire Tower said:


> What? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Why? Does this particular SJW work in a bank?


I can think of a plethora of reasons why! :crazy:

Edit: I can understand why some people are left destitute and no other options, depending on their circumstances, but there's a line to be drawn if certain patterns entail.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I just checked, my credit score is over 700. _waits for the SJW panties to start dropping_


You SJW magnet you, you will be an apologetic oppressor in no time at this rate.

You had best practice saying Sorry repeatedly.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Assuming they have hearts.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Anyways, back to topic, in order to win the heart of a SJW white middle class woman, you need to be more privileged and apologetic than them. So you need to be white, rich, taller, healthy and very sorry about it. If you're more oppressed than they are, they will have to check their privileges and that's not ok.


You have great posts. Just thought I'd point it out. 

Just like to add that they also have to make sure that they exert their toxic masculinity towards other men that disagree with these women because nothing screams the end of gender stereotypical behaviour than a male validating a woman's opinion by agreeing with her and shouting down / shaming other men aggressively. 

Oh wait ...


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

You all must really know a lot about girls who fight for social justice, damn. Some woke ass knowledge in here.

My advice:

- don't be a whiney, entitled asshole who thinks all girls should love him for being such a nice guy

- be aware that women are also people

- don't be racist

- don't be a Nazi

- don't be a supreme gentleman


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

- Look like a hipster.

- Have really nice hair.

I've been studying my SJW room mate for years and I can confirm that's how you'd win her heart. If you look hot, they'll forgo their values for your styled, sexy bangs.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Morfinyon said:


> You all must really know a lot about girls who fight for social justice, damn.


I surely know a lot about what social and justice are to tell the real deal from a fraud.


----------

